# Hey ComeFrom!



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Just checking up on you. Hope you feeling OK!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Been sick. I'll live a little bit longer. Thanks for asking. CF?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm glad to see you back, CF. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

It's the old booz problem again. It's gonna' put me to dealth soon. I'm gettin' scarced. I hope the Lord forgives me of my sins. CF?


----------



## Flipper (Sep 21, 2005)

CF? You've blessed us with many bible verse postings. Thought I'd share a couple of my favorites with you which apply to your post.

*Philippians 4 v6-7* _"Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and our minds in Christ Jesus."_ *1John 1:9*- _"If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just and will forgive us our sins and purify us from all unrighteousness."_


----------

